# mod_rewrite mit apache?



## Transmitter (17. Juni 2002)

hi!

ich versuche das gerade hinzubekommen .. aber irgendwie klappt das nicht so ganz ..

hat das jemand verstanden? ich hätte da mal ein paar fragen:

ich will ein script haben, was auf daten in der sql zugreift, nur anstatt ?id=x als query string hätte ich gerne, dass die seite mit /irgendwas.html zu erreichen ist .. 

jetzt habe ich das mal ausprobiert .. aber da bekam ich einen 500er error 
und in der log stand das: RewriteCond: bad flag delimiters

das muss doch in ner .htaccess abgelegt sein oder?
die sieht so aus:

RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond % {REQUEST_URI}  ^/~
RewriteRule ^~(.*)$
http://domain/user.php?op=userinfo&uname=$1 [QSA,R,L]

das sollte jetzt lediglich dazu dienen, mit domain/~user die user.php mit den var querys aufzurufen .. aber wie gesagt: ein wunderbarer 500er 

kann mir da wer helfen?
oder einen tipp geben .. oder ein link zu einem tut?

thx schon mal


----------



## Gottox (24. April 2003)

Hast du mod_rewrite mitkompiliert, bzw is das modul Aktiviert?


----------



## Transmitter (24. April 2003)

Als modul eingehängt


----------



## Gottox (25. April 2003)

Hmm... Es könnte sein, das das an nem Module liegt, ich weis jetzt nicht wies heisst.
Jedenfalls leitet es die Besucher automatisch auf die Seite eines Accounts in Linux um, wenn ein ~-Zeichen davorsteht... (D.h.: http://domain/~ich -> /home/ich/html_Public)
Kann sein das das daran liegt...


----------



## Transmitter (25. April 2003)

nein, ich hab keine vserver unter apache eingerichtet, und greife direkt per ip darauf zu.

aber ich könnte das modul mal deaktivieren, wenn ich wüsste, wie es heißt


----------



## czimmer (31. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute.
Ich glaube, Ihr meint mod_userdir.c


----------

